# July07 Photo Challenge(Summertime Fun)



## DRB1313 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bonus 4th of July Thread Coming Soon
Ok, For the month of July, Let's see what we can come up with on how we are enjoying the Summer.
Some Ideas would be Vacation pics, Fishing, Camping, Amusement parks, Spending time with the Kids or whatever it is You do to enjoy the HOT weather.

Thanks to all who posted and commented in the June challenge.  Once again some great stuff.

Break out the camera phones, point and shoots and SLRs and show us how your having fun.

Remember:  This is a fun challenge not a contest.
Multiple post are welcome.
Post Processing is allowed, just not to get a laugh at someone elses expense.

I will try to do a better job of keeping this to the top, so it does'nt get lost.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 26, 2007)

*One from a few years ago*

I haven't had the opportunity to get anything new along these lines.  This is one that I took a few years ago with my point and shot Minolta Dimage 7.  It always reminds me of lazy summer days spent having fun.  Some of you have seen it before.  Photo was taken at Charlie Elliott.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have not seen it before and I like it.
Good way to get things rolling. Thanks Hoss.


----------



## jason308 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice shot Hoss....Does bring back some memories....


----------



## ronfritz (Jun 26, 2007)

The good thing about having a newbie around is you can repost pics 

Nice shot Hoss.  Its got an artsy quality too it that you probably wouldn't get with your newer camera.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 27, 2007)

Squadron picnic 26June07 at Clear Lake


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 27, 2007)

Staying COOL


----------



## Robl1964 (Jun 27, 2007)

*good way to spend a hot day*

My little hunter enjoying the rapids....


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 27, 2007)

don't have a lot of time , i will post the whole deal later but here is what we enjoy over the summer!!! (taken yesterday eve, with the point & shoot)  go ethan!!!!   edited to add link to story and other pics!!!  
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=121385


----------



## slimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is from our trip last month.  I dont need to say where we went.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 27, 2007)

Great ones folks.  Now those are some sometime fun photos.  Keep em coming.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Jun 28, 2007)

*Very nics pics all*

looks like the right subject for this time of the year


----------



## Buck (Jun 28, 2007)

How about a family night at Turner Field to take in some Braves action with my wife and kids….


----------



## Buck (Jun 28, 2007)

How about one more from the Mountains of North Georgia this past weekend...  My daughter Katie and her cousin Cayden at Minnehaha falls in Rabun County...


----------



## rip18 (Jun 28, 2007)

Neat shots!!!


----------



## ronfritz (Jun 28, 2007)

Great shot buck#4!  I have been on a long conference call all day and wandered off into the internet....doing a little multi-tasking.  Coincidentally, I wandered onto the Bigfoot Research Org site and read about a sighting at some falls in north Georgia.

When I saw your shot, I thought it looked familiar so I browsed back to the page with the Rabun county sighting and sure enough its the same falls.

Looks like if you'd have been there on 5/23/1998 the kids could have posed with Bigfoot.

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=9818


----------



## Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

ronfritz said:


> Great shot buck#4!  I have been on a long conference call all day and wandered off into the internet....doing a little multi-tasking.  Coincidentally, I wandered onto the Bigfoot Research Org site and read about a sighting at some falls in north Georgia.
> 
> When I saw your shot, I thought it looked familiar so I browsed back to the page with the Rabun county sighting and sure enough its the same falls.
> 
> ...



I would follow this up Ron, but I was told a few weeks ago that "they run a pretty tight ship over here and that derailing of threads are not at all tolerated in the photography forums..." 

So start another thread in another forum and I'll tell ya all about my own personal encounters with Bigfoot up in Rabun County... 

"Although we did witness some fresh signs lastweek while visiting Minnihaha..." 

Here's a BUMP for ya DRB while you're away...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 29, 2007)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1297516&posted=1#post1297516



here's how rick_1971 and I wasted away a few summer hours this morning.


----------



## leo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Some fine summer fun Pics*

Thanks for sharing them with us  and keep them coming


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pics everyone Keep em coming!!! I should add some soon.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 1, 2007)

well , i have to work the 4th so when i heard about a firework display on the lake this weekend, i jumped at the chance to try to shoot a few. i will post more in a seperate thread!!!  several ended up looking like flowers, this one looked like a palm tree!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Feral, That's a cool shot and it does look like a palm tree.
Here's a couple of close-up fireworks shots. Kinda got an abstract look to them.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 5, 2007)

Pool Time fun.
My brother-in Law was being attacked by a mad gator, but my Nephew saved the day.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 5, 2007)

that is too funny man!!! glad i did not have a mouth full of tea!!!  here is one of my favorites from the family picnic. my boy, nephew and nieces.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 5, 2007)

here are pics from the church picnic at the preachers house. it sure was fun!!! then the bottom fell out. i ain't complaining though!!! good food, good times, good folks, yep , i am a BLESSED man!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice shots of the celebration F1. Tell Angie I'm glad to see she's got some crocs too.


----------



## taylornelms (Jul 6, 2007)

*Laked Hudson*

This lake has produced more 5 lb bass than any lake i ahve ever fished. This night was actually one of the least productive nights but what a pretty sunset. This off the front of my boat obviously. Taken with my camera phone but i think it turned out pretty well actually.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 6, 2007)

Great shot with the phone. Just goes to show you.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 8, 2007)

well , i don't know if it qualifies as "fun" but it was an adventure!!! , here is the bride in her new ride. the santa fe is not as big as it looks next to her, she is just little bitty (it's alright to be little bitty ..........)

i could really kick myself, it was a great photo op and i grabbed my point and shoot. i don't use auto on that one either and for some reason my iso was at 800!!!  i will have to try it again sometime!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 8, 2007)

A little fun at Busch Gardens.

View attachment 72766

View attachment 72767

View attachment 72768

View attachment 72769

View attachment 72770


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 8, 2007)

We also had a good time staying on Anna Maria Island

View attachment 72771

View attachment 72772

View attachment 72773


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is some of mine. First one is my son in law and next one is me fish'n with straw rig(some call it a bubble rig).


----------



## double b (Jul 10, 2007)

Just returned home on Sunday from out west.  We spent the 4th in Vegas and took a drive to the Grand Canyon on the 5th.  I took this picture mid afternoon, and man it was hot.  Anyway, I thought I'd share it with everyone.  If you have never seen the Grand Canyon, take time and go.  Words will not describe it.  My wife and I stood there for about 10 minutes staring and for both of us, our first words were "incredible"


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice! Double B .


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 11, 2007)

Double D -

Nice shot.  Thanks for sharing.  Is that the south rim or the north rim?  Pictures just don't do it much justice either do they....because of the feeling you get when you look at it.


----------



## double b (Jul 11, 2007)

This pic was taken at the south rim, just behind the Hopi House.  I will post some more from our trip hopefully later today.  We stayed in Vegas but visited the Hoover Dam, the Grand Canyon, and a few other places.  I'll post some later as well.


----------



## ranger1977 (Jul 12, 2007)

Relaxing at the lake.


----------



## ranger1977 (Jul 12, 2007)

My son"driving" my boat.  He has a bad case of bass boat hair.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 12, 2007)

Some mighty fine shots for sure  Ranger you and the little one sure know how to work hard at takin it easy 


I heard a rumor that 60 grit took that picture of the pink plastic flamingos in his front yard   nice stuff grit


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 13, 2007)

Great stuff everyone. Any more?


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 13, 2007)

Probably


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 14, 2007)

the problem ain't the fun , it is stoppin' long ehough to edit pics!!!! we went to the aquarium yesterday with what seemed like every other person and their neighbor!!! then went to stone mountain for the laser show. in the tunnel pic you can see the whale shark over ethan in the orange hat ( momma would not let us wear our bowfishing shirts to the aquarium so ethan wore a deerslayer hat and i wore my muzzy hat!!!) i will post more pics in another thread but wanted to put these here!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 14, 2007)

Great shots of the Rock Feral1.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 14, 2007)

Getting some great shots of summer fun. Thanks all for sharing em with us.

Hoss


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 14, 2007)

Very cool shots of Stone Mtn.  Haven't been there in several years.  Never been to te aquarium  but we've been talking about taking the granddaughter down there sometime in the coming year.

Thanks for the update on your summer adventures.  Like Hoss said, you sure do get around...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 16, 2007)

ttt,  fun can't be over yet!!!!


----------

